# Rollercoaster tycoon 3 lag issues



## cd5 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been experiencing lag in rollercoaster tycoon 3 in a seemingly random pattern, when i play the game and load a park, lag occurs. i havent noticed any pattern of the lag occurrences, but i have noted times when it did occur when i did something. the times are after building a new rollercoaster, in between day/night changes and when opening a new ride.

i believe that the lag is just caused by a sudden increase of cpu load while performing the activity, but im just posting to see if im missing a possible optimization technique or if theres one

specs :

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.0 GHz Quad core
RAM: 4 GB DDR2 800
GPU: 2 x NVIDIA 9800 GTX+
Chipset: AMD 790FX
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
Hard drive: 1 x WD VelociRaptor 10000 RPM 150 GB; 3 x WDC Black 1TB 7200 RPM; 1 x WDC Blue 640GB 7200 (640 for windows xp)
OS: Windows Vista, Windows XP (dual boot)


ps: i also use this comp for way more demanding gaming than rct3... :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What PSU are you using (power supply unit)?

You should be running a Corsair 850w or higher with that SLI setup.

Are there any other games that lag?

One more thing is that this game isn't meant for Quad cores and there's a simple fix to get it running on a single core.

Start the game
minimize it
open task manager (right click on start bar and open task manager)
go to _ Processes tab_
find the game process
right click on it and go to affinity
make sure only one core is clicked.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Also could you post your temps using the sensors tab from everest in my signature.
Thanks.


----------



## cd5 (Aug 8, 2008)

ill try changing the affinity again (ive tried changing it before but it didnt really improve the performance)

im using cpuid to get the temps and they are:

CPU: 15 C (avg)
CHIPSET: 9 C

Core 0: 15 C
Core 1: 14 C
Core 2: 15 C
Core 3: 14 C

GPU: 19 C (avg)

oh and the psu is a corsair 1000W with 40A on +12v rail 1 and 40A on +12v rail 2


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow are you sure about these temps? They are extremely low for a PC...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you using a liquid cooled PC?


----------

